# logo verbessern/aufpeppen



## mts (4. Juni 2004)

hi,
ich benötige ein logo und hab auch schon eines mit photoshop erstellt,leider bin ich nicht unbedingt ein meister in photoshop und daher wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ein paar ideen dazu hat oder gar lust, das logo ein bischen aufzupeppen!? das logo ist als photoshop-datei im anhang an diese message und soll MSE bedeuten! Vielen dank schon mal für alle im vorraus, die sich die mühe machen es anzuschauen!
grüßle mts

ps: das logo darf nicht für andere zwecke eingesetzt werden!


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2004)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen das es MSE heissen soll. 

Mach mal eine andere Anordnung damit dieser Aspekt deutlicher hervorgehoben wird. Man könnte auch alle Buchstaben in dem gleichen Stil wie das S machen und eventuell überlappen lassen.

Alex


----------



## exxe (4. Juni 2004)

Ich konnte auf den ersten Blick auch nicht unbedingt erkennen, dass es "MSN" heißen soll.
Und zu dem Hinweis von alexandergross hab ich mir mal gedanken gemacht.
Hab mal auf die schnelle was gemacht... Nur als Beispiel / Anregung / Inspiration


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2004)

Genau, auch ein guter Ansatz.

Ich geh immer erst ganz minimalistisch vor 

Und darauf kann man dann aufbauen.

Siehe Anhang.

Alex


----------



## mts (4. Juni 2004)

es muss ja nicht unbedingt gleich ersichtlich sein das es mse heißt. ich wollt es halt schön "kompakt"!?


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Da muss ich mts leider Recht geben, da es bei einem Logo nicht drauf ankommt zu erkennen was da steht, sondern der Wiedererkennungswert im Vordergrund steht...weil auf den ersten Blick glaub ich ned das jemand weiss was mein Logo (siehe Avatar) bedeuten soll *gg*

Aber zu deinem Logo: Man würde es zwar nur schwer erkennen, aber was ist denn wenn du die anderen beiden Buchstaben in dein S einbaust?
Nur mal so als Idee....  

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## babone (5. Juni 2004)

So in die Richtung vielleicht ! Der Bogen ist halt unsauber...aber ist ja auf die schnelle gemacht.


----------



## PEZ (7. Juni 2004)

> Da muss ich mts leider Recht geben, da es bei einem Logo nicht drauf ankommt zu erkennen was da steht, sondern der Wiedererkennungswert im Vordergrund steht...weil auf den ersten Blick glaub ich ned das jemand weiss was mein Logo (siehe Avatar) bedeuten soll *gg*



*räusper* 
Also so einfach ist das ja nun auch wieder nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Gesichtspunkte die es zu berücksichtigen gilt, bei der Gestaltung des Logos. 
Da wäre zum einen der Zeichencharakter (das Logo sollte als ganzes wahrgenommen werden) ein Logo muss einen gewissen Widererkennungswert besitzen, es muss eine Unterscheidbarkeit haben es sollte originell sein und natürlich die Firma/die Person verkörpern für die es gemacht wurde. Ein Logo sollte bestenfalls auch schwarz weiss funktionieren. Es sollte nicht zu komplex sein, lesbar sein usw. (diese Liste kann gerne ausgebaut werden  )
Es gibt also eine Reihe von Kriterien die ein Logo erfüllen sollte. Je nachdem kann man sicher einen Punkt wegfallen lassen bzw. weniger berücksichtigen. Ich denke das wichtigste ist, daß ein Logo die Firma(oder Person), deren Firmenphilosofie oder ihren Charakter widerspiegelt. Ein schönes Symbol ist noch kein Logo, wenn es nichts mit dem Auftraggeber zu tun hat.

Deswegen ist es immer klug und ratsam sich intensiv mit der Firma, ihren Produkten, dem Arbeitsfeld, der Tradition, der Philosophie, den Herstellungsverfahren .... usw. zu beschäftigen. 

Je mehr man weiss, desto besser.

Wir wissen im Moment nichts.  bzw. zu wenig.

Das ganze Thema ist sehr komplex, denn auch im Bereich Logo gibt es unerschiedliche Kombinationen und Ansätze. Bspweise: Pictografische Lgoos, Ikonografische Logos, Ideografische Logos, Schrift als Schrift, Schrift als Wortmarke Bildliche Schrift, Schrift als Bild usw.... Typogramme.... und Kombinationen, wo aus Logo und Schriftzug mit zusätzlichen grafischen Elementen ein neues Zeichen entsteht. 

Ich empfehle zu diesem Thema das Buch LosLogos (Verlag: die Gestalten)
Ich weiss hab ich schonmal gemacht, aber es passt eben zu diesem Thema sehr gut.


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Juni 2004)

Hi PEZ!

Klar, da muss ich dir zustimmen, aber ich hielt es für übertrieben hier alle Gesichtspunkte des Logodesigns aufzuzählen, weil wie du ja selbst sagst sind das unendlich Viele und es gibt viele Dinge auf die man achten sollte.

Für mich bzw. meiner Meinung nach sollte es für ihn jedoch im Vordergrund stehen ein Logo zu machen, dass vor allem wiedererkannt wird wenn man es sieht, denn eine riesen Firmengeschichte wird es nicht geben. Zumindest hatte ich nicht den Eindruck  

Also wie du schon sagtest, kommt es drauf an wie komplex das Ganze sein soll und dann wäre ein Fachbuch sicherlich sinnvoll 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

